# Grafische Tabelle erstellen



## Safran (21. April 2005)

Hi,

ich hätte mal eine Bitte an euch! Und zwar möchte ich eine Tabelle wie diese erstellen. _Verwaister Link: http ://safran.xardas.lima-city.de/show/tabelle.psd_
Leider misslingt mir dies immer. Die Tabelle sollte dynamische Inhalte darstellen können, also auch bei wachsendem Inhalt nicht unschön aussehen.
Da ich es einfach nicht hinbekomme, frage ich ob ihr mir vielleicht diese Tabelle slicen und erstellen könntet.
Leider kann ich euch nicht mehr als meinen besonderen Dank entgegen bringen.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Maik (21. April 2005)

Alle _nicht_-Benutzer von Photoshop können mit deinem Link zu einer *.psd-Datei gar nichts anfangen, weil sie Datei nicht öffnen, und damit auch nicht betrachten können. 

>>> Photoshop - Forum


----------



## Safran (21. April 2005)

Wusst ich gar nicht...meines Wissens nach unterstützen auch ziehmlich viele andere Grafikprogramme dieses Format...und geholfen ist mir dadurch auch nicht


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. April 2005)

Hmm, ich sehe da eigentlich kein Problem.
Du sliced den Header und den Footer.
Dann reichen dir ja ein paar Pixel von dem Border, da dieser Hintergrund in HTML wiederholt werden muss - Zwecks der Streckung.
Die Mitte, also der Content der Tabelle ist ja einfach nur weißer Hintergrund, so dass in der Tabellenzelle der Hintergrund entsprechend über HTML als weiß definiert wird.


----------



## Maik (21. April 2005)

Du hast zu der Hintergrundgrafik für eine Tabelle doch schon einen Thread eröffnet und dort die Grafik angehängt --> Wie würdet ihr solch eine Tabelle darstellen?


----------



## Safran (21. April 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast zu der Hintergrundgrafik für eine Tabelle doch schon einen Thread eröffnet und dort die Grafik angehängt --> Wie würdet ihr solch eine Tabelle darstellen?



Ja, das ist richtig, allerding unterscheiden sich die Fragestellungen. Hier bitte ich jemanden mir solch eine Tabelle zu erstellen, da ich noch mehr von genau dieser Sorte habe, und es an einem guten Beispiel verstehen würde.
In deinem angesprochenen Thread allerdings frage ich nur nach konkreter Hilfe um die Tabelle zu erstellen. 
Dieser Thread resultiert daraus das mir sowohl hier als auch in diversen anderen Foren nicht geholfen wude.

Prinzipiell bin ich ja eigentlich nicht zu doof um ein Image zu slicn, allerdings habe ich hier in diesem Fall ein Problem mit der oberen rechten Ecke von dem Schatten. Die Tabelle is geslicet nicht dynamisch, da sich die Tabellenspalte in der dieser Schatten untergebracht ist mit verschiebt. Daraus resultiert ein unschöner Effekt. --> Wird in dem ersten Thread angesprochen!

Ich wäre froh wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------

